# Critique my 5yr old Arab/Paint Mare!



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

Shes pretty.


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

i'm not good at critique,but i LOVE her markings!


----------



## southerncowgirl93 (Feb 5, 2009)

She seems base wide in front, but it could be because she was looking at something. Also, she's splay-footed (toed-out) in back, and slightly cow hocked.

Very pretty though. Unique coloring.


----------



## Seahorseys (Nov 14, 2009)

I hear what your saying about the back shot. Ill have to pay attention to see if she is truly splayed out most of the time. My first thought is that she was slightly cow-hocked. Base wide, i'm not so sure, i know she is slightly pigeon-toed. I'll have to do more reading on that, thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## Seahorseys (Nov 14, 2009)

bump ttt


----------



## Appy Luvr (Mar 16, 2009)

She is beautiful, LOVE those markings!


----------



## horsea (Dec 28, 2009)

She is gorgeous! She will really get you noticed in the show ring, too, with her markings!


----------



## barnprincess (Dec 17, 2009)

OMG ! LOOK AT THAT COLOR PATERN! ahah no crit. from me but shes quite a eye catcher !


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

What are you planning to do with her? I know almost nothing about confo, but she is stunning looking.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

She's lovely, over all, and fairly well balanced. 

She is cowhocked, and toed out in the backend ...even without a rear shot, that is actually fairly obvious by her stance. 

She is a bit long backed, and has a shorter rounded croup, rather than a nice slope. That's probably in part of her Arab side, though, and certainly isn't a life threatening or career threatening in any way. Her hocks are set pretty high as well, now that could make it really hard for her to collect, especially because she's already hip high. 

She has a decent shoulder and neck, although her throatlatch is a bit thick; that could be helped some with a lot of bending exercises mainly to help her become supple; even a horse with a thick throatlatch can be supple, it's just a matter of 'training' those muscles. Neck sweats can help some too. 

Over all, I think she's a really cute little horse, and she should do fairly well in what ever you choose.


----------



## Seahorseys (Nov 14, 2009)

thanks, all her critiques are pretty spot on with what i've encountered along her training. she has a tendency to be a bit of a steel horse...but i try to put her through horsey yoga everyday so we will see if we improve further. i am hoping to complete a bit of dressage with her, possibly show. Everyone thinks I should breed her, but the whole idea makes me nervous. pehaps when she is older she;ll give birth to my next heir.  thanks!


----------



## lb_cake (Aug 26, 2008)

I also have a half-arab paint! He is so amazingly smart! I am going to be doing western such as playdays, cattle sorting and trailriding. Maybe later on I will try some english hunter jumping. He is 16 hands and turning 4 next month. Such spirit and elegance!


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## AlmagroN (Jul 19, 2009)

Seahorseys said:


> but i try to put her through horsey yoga everyday


 sorry i just pictured your horse in the "tree" stance going "oooaaammmmm, ooooaaaammmmmm" lol.

anyway, i agree with other confo crit., but shes very very pretty.


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

marking are beautiful and she's blacker than black! really pretty


----------



## Clementine (Sep 24, 2009)

She looks very pigeon-toed in the front, and possibly cow-hocked, although I personally think it's probably the way she's standing. She also looks over at the knee. She has a lovely arch to her neck, and lovely markings. I would have expected a daintier face on an Arab cross, but overall she's really an eye-catcher.


----------



## Seahorseys (Nov 14, 2009)

I know you can't tell from the pictures because her head is dark...but...
Is there any reason why Frida would develop thick muscles behind her throatlatch that almost bulge on either side? It is definitely a muscle, not an medical issue (i had it checked by a vet) What is she doing that could have caused the over-development of these muscles???


----------



## Zenga (Jan 7, 2008)

I agree with her being splay footed and cow hocked. She's also got a bit of a sway back starting and a goose rump. As long as they don't get any worse she should be ok.


----------

